# Favorite Disney Princess?



## luvprincess

im sorry, but i love the disney princesses all *SO* much!!!
whos youre favorite, and why??????? 

by the way, i count mulan and pocahontas as princesses (some people think they arent) but i think that alice (from alice in worlderland) and tinker bell are not princesses.


----------



## AngieMouse86

Belle is my overall favorite because she reminds me of myself (bookworm, brunette, strong-willed) but I reeally love Ariel and Mulan as well.


----------



## orca91

Belle is my all time favorite. She is so sweet, learned to love a Beast, and i love her yellow dress. Rapunzel is one of my favorites too. She use a frying pan for a weopon and she get a awesome guy as a partner.


----------



## Luv0fDisney

I would say my favorite Disney Princess is Belle... Mostly because she has brown hair like me and loves to read.


----------



## abbyreads

My favorite is Mulan, because she doesn't need a man to save China!  In the same way, a close second favorite of mine is Jasmine, because she too is fiercely independent and doesn't need a prince.

Incidentally, both are singing-voiced by the amazing Lea Salonga, which certainly adds to how much I adore the two


----------



## Starclassic

Snow White and Belle have been my favorites since I was little.

Merida is one of my favorites now too. I love her hair.


----------



## MLLynch

My favorite Disney princess is Belle.  I love her story and her qualities closely resemble mine.

Michele


----------



## Orreed

I really like Tiana. I love her hard work attudide and I loved the jazz in the movie too. I think now although I like my childhood favorite Ariel because my school is doing The Little Mermaid and it has really made me like her. ​


----------



## RustManFan

Belle and Merida are my favorites.  Strong-willed!  Both are also more casual than some of the others...they don't need gowns and crowns to be a princess!


----------



## DVCPrincess95

Merida and Tiana are my favorites: They're both strong-willed and determined to do whatever it takes to get what they want.


----------



## disneygal626

This is hard because I like all the princesses and think they each bring something different to the table but if I had to pick one it would be Cinderella because she gets her happily ever after (I mean they all do) but she lived this hard life and in the end gets the guy and her happily ever after. It's like you put up with this for so long now you get to actually live your life as a princess and I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

Belle and Rapunzel

Belle because she loves reading just as much as I do XD

Rapunzel because I love Tangled


----------



## MickeyTheBestMouse

Ariel definitely


----------



## kilvi

Belle of course !


----------



## DesiBelle9

Hmm...well, as a little kid my favorite was Pocahontas. Because, my Grandma would always say I looked like her with my long black hair. So, she is one of my old favorites, my new favorite is Rapunzel. Because, I just love her story...she was waiting all that time for her life to begin. Which is how alot of people feel sometimes in life...your waiting for something special to happen. Something life changing. So, I love the meaning in it. So, my favorite princesses are Pocahontas & Rapunzel! But, I love all the other princesses as well


----------



## Peanut Giggleface

Snow White and Cinderella are my all time favorites.  Both because they overcome hardships in their immediate families and live to see their happily ever after all while having a sense of duty and a positive attitude.


----------



## AngelStitch

My favorite Disney Princess is Mulan. I just love the Mulan movies.


----------



## CentralFloridian99

Easy one, Belle. She's practically perfect!


----------



## ErinsMommy

My favorite has always been Cinderella - just the whole fairy tale story I've always loved the most.

DD's favorite princess by far is Belle - their pic together at Akershus has been on her bedroom dresser since she came back from WDW in 2011, and she just adores her beyond belief.


----------



## Jungle mansion

Rapnzel, Ariel and Jasmine- Love them!!
But Jane Beats both of them but she isn't considered a princess but if she was she would be top of my list!


----------



## jenavive

My favorite was always Ariel but since the release of Tangled, I must add Rapunzel to the list as well.  I love both of their independent and daring natures.


----------



## lilkarebear

My faves are Jasmine, Belle, & Rapunzel.


----------



## mich723

My favorite is definitely Ariel, hands down.


----------



## MissTink

Aurora and Repunzel


----------



## AngelStitch

Actually it is hard to pick!


----------



## rabyoga

Love Mulan.  I love that she is strong and fighter.  I love a girl that can kick butt!!!


----------



## blearbear4

Hands down Belle for me! I was a kid when the movie came out, and Belle's love of reading inspired me to teach myself to read, which has become a defining characteristic of my personality and life. 
Rapunzel has definitely risen to number two! I love her bravery and determination.


----------



## LongLiveDisney

Aurora and Cinderella are my favorite "original" princesses. I think they're so pretty and I love their singing voices. I also love Mulan because she's brave, she's not just a ditzy girl waiting for her prince to come and she's worthy.


----------



## jordantaylor

My favorite princess is Pocahontas (u may not count her as a princess but I do) I just find her inspiring


----------



## Baby Pluto

Right now I think Ariel and Merida are my favourites!


----------



## tianna26

Ariel - b/c thats my fave movie 
Tiana- 1)we share the same name different spelling (Tianna) 2) she wasn't the normal prissy princess


----------



## MeridaTheBrave

Belle and Merida...but I have to confess that Rapunzel and her frying pan have a special place in my heart; so adorable!


----------



## Danny K

Cinderella, and Snow White


----------



## ke3d98

Ariel because she is so focused on her goals in life and has the best voice, Rapunzel because she is 100% teenager and shes free spirited, Belle because she doesn't care what anyone else thinks even if she seems different and she love loves someone not just for his looks. And last but not least Esmerelda because she becomes Quasimodo's friend when no one will, she and Quasi are both treated poorly by everyone because they are different so she takes a stand for everyone who is mistreated.  They are all #1 in my book but my close 2nd's are Pocahountas, Mulan, and Snow White


----------



## Chee Chick

Belle is my favorite princess.  It is Aurora for DD.


----------



## Sphinx610

I love Aurora. She has always been my fav. I like rapunzel too though. At the end when Flynn/Eugene looks at her and says ". You were my new dream..." awww tears... Lol my dd2 loves them all! Haha but if I had to guess who her favorite is I think Cinderella or aurora even though she does like rapunzel...


----------



## lightmoonstone

Ariel and Snow White.


----------



## Sydney89

My favorite is Belle but I also love Ariel, Jasmine and recently Rapunzel.


----------



## Bree89

Belle because she reminds me of myself (a big reader and doesnt care about fitting in with the crowd). She's kind and caring and she shows kindness to those who society would push away(i.e. the Beast). My 2nd favorite is Mulan because she's strong and she's not afraid to stand up and break the mold of your typical princess


----------



## AshleyInWonderland

Aurora, personally I think she's the prettiest. 
Cinderella and Snow White are tied for my second favorite. Snow White has always been my favorite fairy tale and I just like Cinderella a lot.


----------



## DisneyAllyC

Belle and Rapunzel are tied but Rapunzel is taking over because she's so cool and down to earth


----------



## Princess on the Run

Used to be Ariel but now it's Merida.  I have to give love for my fellow redheads!  And if ever there was a princess who is JUST like me, it's Merida.


----------



## disneycrazi

Oooooo my favorite is def Tiana! She is determined, hard working, has style and is so pretty! I also loved the movie and all the awesome jazz!!!!


----------



## Alessa

My favorite is Belle!
She is just like me. Loves to read and she is a dreamer.
She is a bit of an outcast and she doesn't care about looks and knows real beauty is found within.


----------



## GuysIWantACastle

Probably Belle we are so similar both brunettes, outcasts and don't really fit in with the regular crowd. I love that Belle doesn't judge a person by their looks she falls in love with the beast for who he is not what he looks like in human form.


----------



## Skybabyy

Despite the icon, Belle.    I'm a huge princess fan.  Don't have one I dislike.  But for me, it's always been Belle.  <3


----------



## RapunzelsBFF

When I was little I was obsessed with Belle. I had to watch Beauty and the Beast at least once a day! Now that I'm older I still love her, but I think I may favor Rapunzel a bit more


----------



## infinity.and.beyond

My favourite Disney Princess movie is Beauty and the Beast, so I loveee Belle, but I also love Tiana because she has such an attitude!


----------



## DisneyDanielle85

My favorite princess is Belle. I love the story of Beauty and the Beast. She reminds me of me.....There's a funny story behind Beauty and the Beast for me. She has brown hair and brown eyes and the beast in prince form has strawberry/blondeish/red hair and blue eyes. It's the only Prince/Princess combination that has this in a Disney Movie that I've seen and my FH has those attributes and I have Belles. So we love Beauty and the Beast and even themed our wedding after it a little bit. 

I will say that Rapunzel is slowly becoming my next favorite Princess. I loved Tangled. It was such a fun movie! 

It's so hard because I love all the princesses. Honorable Mentions go to Jasmine and Cinderlla!


----------



## JoAnnPan

Jasmine is my favorite .  She is snarky - confident - adventurous.

Nothing against any other princesses of course.


----------



## hpfan7

Princess Aurora! I've always loved her. Though I do also like Cinderella and Pocahontas!


----------



## TMGosizk

My favorite of all time is Belle, because like a lot of posters she reminds me of me! I'm a brunette, love to read, and really identified with her when I was a kid!!! I was Belle for Halloween like five years in a row! My second favorite is definitively Aurora!!


----------



## Stisnd6

Jasmine because she is strong willed and independent.

I also love Princess Odette from Swan Princess but she isnt Disney


----------



## melissarose

Belle, Ariel and now Rapunzel!! I also love Aurora and, even though she isn't a princess, I do love Alice.


----------



## santadog

Tigerlilly (only because I never have to wait in line to meet her, or pay for a character meal to see her)


----------



## DisneyAllyC

Rapunzel has won me over 100%. She's not an over the top dainty fake. She's so down to Earth. But I do love Belle too. I was Belle for Halloween a few years ago and this year I'm going to be Rapunzel


----------



## lightmoonstone

Ariel.


----------



## Lisa Anne

favorite Princess of all time would be Belle and Ariel. I also love Tinkerbelle


----------



## bethyylovee

Sleeping Beauty is my all time favorite.  I really don't like Snow White, though. Hahaha her voice jut rubs me the wrong way.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## saturdaygirl

belle!


----------



## imabelle

Another vote for Belle. I have brown hair and hazel eyes so I identified with her as a child. My favorite color is also yellow! I also love her personality - book worm-ish, independent, and a bit quirky. Totally me.


----------



## BensDaddy

I vote Belle because I had a crush on her as a tween. I'm not crazy. My mom had me tested.


----------



## ValiantHeart

I've got to say that Rapunzel is my favorite princess because like her, I've got a dream and my family is holding me back and preventing me from getting it.


----------



## angelbear425

Aurora has always been my favorite.


----------



## Mish004

Belle seems to be a popular answer, it's mine as well!


----------



## Mac7

Cinderella. I'm obligated to say this because that was my gf's favorite as a kid.


----------



## craxyfox

I never realised how popular Belle is, then again I haven't watched Beauty and the Beast in years 
My favourites are Cinderella and Rapunzel, she's just so cute


----------



## disprincess4ever

Defidently Ariel but Bell is not far behind! I also love Aurora and lately I've been liking Rapunzel. Overall though, their all amazing. My favorite "neglected" one is Pochahontas.


----------



## UrsulaGirl

Ariel! My love! Can't wait to stay at AOA next month. 

LOVE Pocahontas and Jasmine, too.


----------



## latinpaprika

disprincess4ever said:


> Defidently Ariel but Bell is not far behind! I also love Aurora



Same here! It's so hard to pick one. Belle and Ariel are at the top, but Aurora... My first VHS...


----------



## MickeyXMinnieFan

Ariel for me, I would also say Rapunzel, but I haven't seen Tangled (I already own the 2-Disc Platinum Edition of The Little Mermaid)


----------



## findingnemo12

Cinderella....she has been forever...I wanted to be her...when I met Prince Charming in Disney I almost died...then she walked in and I couldn't stop smiling


----------



## CaliBear

Jasmin is my favorite because Aladdin is my favorite Disney movie, followed by Mulan so she is my second favorite. As a child I liked Aurora because her gown changed colors.


----------



## Feet9800

Mine is Ariel! She's so independent and determined. She's strong willed while still being free spirited. Plus, she's gorgeous and has the voice of an angel! She inspires me to chase my dreams and stick up for what I believe in.


----------



## BeauTea

Belle, because she is intelligent, beautiful, and does not make judgements based on appearance 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## cjeanhage

I know is cliche but my favorite is Cinderella <3 the story and the music I love, and I feel like I look like her too so I love her  haha


----------



## disneycrazi

Tiana!


----------



## Merida DunBroch

I'm caught between Belle, Tiana and Merida. I just love them all so much..


----------



## Disney_Princess83

My favourite currently is Merida! I loved her movie, the message was wonderful, that there was no "prince" necessary which is finally a great message to be sending young girls! 

I love Mulan for a very similar reason. She saved all of China, she didn't have to rely on a prince. 

I can't stand Tangled and Rapunzel. I don't under why so many people call her a role model. She still relied on a man to get her out of her tower and blackmailed him into helping her. She would have been much more of a role model had she left the tower and even then come across Flynn. Had Flynn never come along, she would still be sitting in that tower!


----------



## pixiedust1129

Disney_Princess83 said:
			
		

> My favourite currently is Merida! I loved her movie, the message was wonderful, that there was no "prince" necessary which is finally a great message to be sending young girls!
> 
> I love Mulan for a very similar reason. She saved all of China, she didn't have to rely on a prince.
> 
> I can't stand Tangled and Rapunzel. I don't under why so many people call her a role model. She still relied on a man to get her out of her tower and blackmailed him into helping her. She would have been much more of a role model had she left the tower and even then come across Flynn. Had Flynn never come along, she would still be sitting in that tower!



My favorite disney princess is probably jasmin ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## LilyFlower

Mulan, of course!


----------



## jameswhite1

Mulan is my favorite Desney Princes of all.


----------



## MinnieMeaghan

Rapunzel <3


----------



## pawprints1116

Ariel is my absolute favorite! Has been my favorite since I was a little girl.. 

Rapunzel and Tiana would be my second faves!


----------



## MissSophieCH

Belle has always been my favourite Princess since I was really young!


----------



## Phil Cirrone

Belle of course

Lisa


----------



## lindsay314

Ariel has always been my favorite princess, mainly because she's the only princess who has red hair like me!   She and I also both love to sing, and I've always admired how strong-willed and brave she was despite everything that happened--I wish I could be more like her in that way!

Belle is a close second.  She loves to read, is adventurous, and knows it's important to never judge a book by its cover.  I always thought Beauty and the Beast taught a valuable lesson about looking past appearances, which is why it is still one of my favorite Disney movies.


----------



## PrincessBri12

Mine are Ariel, Belle, Merida, Tiana, Jasmine and Aurora. ^^


----------



## risus cladis

Belle!


----------



## jazzhandsrobit

I absolutely fell in love with Disney's Rapunzel. Its really hard to choose because I love all of them! I think Rapunzel is my favorite now because i feel like im the most similar to her than all the other princesses. I look like her in many ways(my hair is blonde, wavy, and all the way down my back) but i also paint and play guitar and whatnot, i love doing random things like spending an afternoon making candles, and i also love that she gets more sassy and independent over time. I actually dressed like her for halloween once


----------



## emgal

Belle & Merida.


----------



## DisneyDiva8401

Snow White....original Disney princess


----------



## MaleficentsBFF

My favorites are Belle and Rapunzel.


----------



## goback2FL

Right now it's Rapunzel, but Merida is growing on me.


----------



## Neesy228

My all time favorite is Belle because she is closest to me in personality, as well as a fellow brunette.  I also have soft spots for Snow White and Rapunzel.


----------



## Tom999

My favorite is Mulan, because I am Chinese.


----------



## Tom999




----------



## msyjoa

I love Belle and Ariel, but Merida is gaining ground with each watching of Brave.


----------



## NatNatsMommy

My favorite is Cinderella because I have always wanted a fairytale ending like her for myself


----------



## yellowsubmarine31

Belle!


----------



## AutisticAlice

Mine are Tiana, Pocahontas and Jasmine... Oh and Ariel too! I love them the most and I also love Mulan as well.

Tianais my new favorite. Mainly, because I love that she's black. One of my best friends is black and I love her to death.


----------



## WreckItRalph

Rapunzel and Mulan for me. My favourite president is Vanellope


----------



## sthrnbelle

Aurora, she has the least screen time but she's the (physically) prettiest princess. I also like Cinderella and Snow White a lot. 

My favorite non-princesses are Giselle and Charlotte.


----------



## Oswald lover

Ariel and Cinderella.


----------



## PoorUnfortunateSoul1

Mulan Definitely!!


----------



## katt789

It was always Belle growing up, but switched to Ariel somewhere in there but it's done a complete 180 back to Belle now! She wants adventure, and loves to read!


----------



## 2012DisneyWorldBride

Ariel has always been my favorite Disney princess.  I went the day the movie came out to theaters with my daddy to see it... I will always remember that 

But since we just got married at Disney in Dec 2012... And I had Cinderellas carriage... Plus its her castle at Disney World  She is my new second favorite Disney Princess.


----------



## Feet9800

2012DisneyWorldBride said:
			
		

> Ariel has always been my favorite Disney princess.  I went the day the movie came out to theaters with my daddy to see it... I will always remember that
> 
> But since we just got married at Disney in Dec 2012... And I had Cinderellas carriage... Plus its her castle at Disney World  She is my new second favorite Disney Princess.



Oh my goodness!! Was it amazing?! Details!


----------



## 2012DisneyWorldBride

Feet9800 said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness!! Was it amazing?! Details!



It truly was a fairytale!  I felt like a princess and Disney def treats their brides and grooms amazing!  

One of our guests (husbands, brothers wife's, little sister) thinks I am really Cinderella!  She told the kids at school that she went to Cinderella and prince charming's wedding.  Who wouldn't want someone to believe they are Cinderella?  

In my signature is the link to my wedding planning journal / trip report... There are a ton of pictures starting at page 21 I believe.


----------



## BelleBriarRose

I would love to have a Disney wedding!  I've always wanted to live a fairytale, if only for a day. 

My favorite Disney princess is Belle, and always has been.  I look quite a bit like her, so I've dressed as her for Halloween many times, but it's her personality that I love.  She's curious, brave, dreams of adventures, stands up for herself, looks for beauty everywhere, and loves to read.  Love her!


----------



## TestTrackFan

Either Belle or Eilonwy.


----------



## USS Disney

I love Nala. She's awesome. Rapunzel is my wifes favorite, knocking aurora to number 2.


----------



## Jafar30

Why Jasmine of course


----------



## smarcles

The always left out Tiger Lily!


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

The one, the only, the ORIGINAL DISNEY PRINCESS: Annette Funicello

Thank you for all the wonderful, magical moments! 

Rest in peace. 

http://annetteconnection.com/


----------



## Bram D

Rapunzel & Pocahontas


----------



## IndigoFaith

My favorite was Cinderella until (Wreck It Ralph Spoiler alert)  Vanellope came.  Yes, she's not on the official list and yes she wanted to be president, but....  
I'll just consider her a Princess and President.  I like her because she's a child, yet a princess and because she's caring, spunky,determined and clever.


----------



## Oswald lover

Ariel because I love the music from the movie.


----------



## evabraniff

Ariel. No contest.


----------



## iitzant15

most def Fionna haha


----------



## siskaren

iitzant15 said:


> most def Fionna haha



You mean from the Shrek movies, which aren't Disney movies? Or is that why there's a "haha"?


----------



## AW245

Aurora is, was, and always will be my number one! I have a huge list of reasons, but here's 10.

1. She was born a princess AND married a prince, its like double royalty!

2. She is gorgeous, and has an amazing voice!

3. Forget Cinderella, Aurora has 3 fairy godmothers!

4. She would rather follow her own true love than anyone her parents picked out for her, so what if they HAPPEN to be the same guy?

5. Maleficent is the most legit villain ever. She's horrible, yet beautiful, yet elegant, and she turns in a... DRAGON!! Ugh, HELLO!

6. The music and artwork of the film were stunning, and it was the last Princess that Walt himself produced.

7. In my recent trip to Disney World FL, I found out at Maurice's cottage that Belle's favorite book was.... La Bell au Bois Dormant, which is The Sleeping Beauty! in French...

8. She was raised as a peasant, she knows what it's like to work for life and she knows humility and perserverance. These are all beautiful qualties for a princess to have.

9. Have you seen the screenshot of her sleeping? Who else in the history of EVER! looks that good whilst dreaming?

10! The movie is completely breathtaking in every way.


----------



## DoleWhippedPascal

I LOVE REPUNZEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ptrspmpkin

Belle


----------



## Queenofspoons

Belle or Rapunzel I never picked which I like more.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

AW245 said:


> Aurora is, was, and always will be my number one! I have a huge list of reasons, but here's 10.
> 
> 1. She was born a princess AND married a prince, its like double royalty!
> 
> 2. She is gorgeous, and has an amazing voice!
> 
> 3. Forget Cinderella, Aurora has 3 fairy godmothers!
> 
> 4. She would rather follow her own true love than anyone her parents picked out for her, so what if they HAPPEN to be the same guy?
> 
> 5. Maleficent is the most legit villain ever. She's horrible, yet beautiful, yet elegant, and she turns in a... DRAGON!! Ugh, HELLO!
> 
> 6. The music and artwork of the film were stunning, and it was the last Princess that Walt himself produced.
> 
> 7. In my recent trip to Disney World FL, I found out at Maurice's cottage that Belle's favorite book was.... La Bell au Bois Dormant, which is The Sleeping Beauty! in French...
> 
> 8. She was raised as a peasant, she knows what it's like to work for life and she knows humility and perserverance. These are all beautiful qualties for a princess to have.
> 
> 9. Have you seen the screenshot of her sleeping? Who else in the history of EVER! looks that good whilst dreaming?
> 
> 10! The movie is completely breathtaking in every way.



This is spot-on & beautifully written & I agree! Thank you!


----------



## ARTPOP

Cinderella


----------



## Ellsbells

It changes on a weekly basis


----------



## pixieprincess72

My favorites are Rapunzel and Ariel because of their curiousity and adventurous spirits! But I also love Cinderella because she is kind and generous even when others mistreat her and Belle because she is compassionate, independent, loves to read, and sees the good in people


----------



## justanotherbelle

Belle! She doesn't care what other people think of her and she doesn't need a guy in her life. She is confident, yet humble and sacrificial, and very smart! True beauty means more to her than good looks and she isn't afraid to stand up for what she believes in.


----------



## momofmaz

Up until Tangled was released it was Ariel. I have wanted to be a mermaid for as long as I can remember. When my son turned 18 months he got really into watching movies with his cousin. SHE LOVES PRINCESSES and one of her favorites for a while was Tangled. Well, now my son is obsessed with it and so am I. Rapunzel is by far my favorite. I love her whole personality and looks wise she is probably the closest to me so that probably has a lot to do with it. She is also older, 18, so I think its easier for me to relate to her. I'm actually getting a tattoo inspired by the movie later this month. It is a matryoshka (russian nesting doll) with Rapunzel features and the hair with the flowers braided. I think in the belly portion of the doll will either be the flower or castle. I haven't decided and will let the artist have full creative license with it to see what they come up with.


----------



## IheartRapunzel

Rapunzel and Ariel


----------



## Worldgirl

My favorite is Belle. When I was a little kid she was the only princess I would trick or treat as. Every year I would get a new costume, and year I wore her red dress instead of the yellow. The only Halloween that I wasn't her I went as Hermione from Harry Potter.


----------



## DisneyCrazyMomof2

Snow White because she's pretty and loving to all animals and people like the 7 dwarfs!!!!!!!


----------



## butterflymouse

Hands down, Ariel! I've been obsessed since I was 2! Best Disney princess EVER! Not to mention, best Disney movie ever!

LOVE Aurora as well! I went through a major Sleeping Beauty phase when I was a child. Also went through major Aladdin, Snow White, and Mulan phases, but I'm not sure I would say Jasmine, Snow White, and Mulan would rank above other princesses if I were to rank them. I'd really have to think about my rankings, so maybe I will, and post again later.

Sooooo... definitely Ariel #1 and Aurora #2. I have to think about the others.


----------



## DVCAngela

Always been partial to Ariel as she was the only red haired princess! But I definitely relate more to Merida! Crazy red curly hair and stubborn!


----------



## angelmichelle

I really like Tiana. I love Princess and the Frog and wish it was more well liked. I also admire Mulan and Belle.


----------



## Minnie0602

Belle! I love to read and even kinda look like her


----------



## pixieprincess72

Rapunzel, Ariel, and Belle


----------



## littleorangebird

Rapunzel and Ariel


----------



## DoleWhippedPascal

Repunzel- I love how she knows what she wants, and no matter how much her mother tries to discourage her, she still believes in love and freedom.

Cinderella- I just LOVE her to death


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Ariel! Because, she was a mermaid! I love mermaids. Next would be Snow White. I love her black hair and her look. Of course, the show Once Upon A Time has made me love Snow even more!


----------



## katiee37

Growing up the only Princess movies I ever saw were Cinderella, Pocahontas and Mulan, and Cinderella was by far my favorite. Nowadays I think Belle's up there since appearance-wise her and I are almost identical


----------



## DisGirlAllie

I really like Pocahontas, Sleeping Beauty, and Snow White


----------



## merida1368

When I was a kid, my absolute uncontested favourite was Ariel, partly because she was the only one with red hair and I have red hair. She's still one of my favourites, along with Belle and now Merida. Also I think Tiana and to a lesser extent Mulan are really underrated.


----------



## TeranaBR

Rapunzel! She is cute, naive and a dreamer...


----------



## SeattleSuz

Ariel for sure!  I always loved her attitude!  And I named my DD Ariel too.


----------



## princesserinrose

Originally Belle, but recently I'm leaning to Ariel and Merida


----------



## old lady

You should make a poll to see where everyone stands.


----------



## princesserinrose

In order-

1-Belle
2-Merida
3-Megara (not really princess but whatever)


----------



## cbeeindisney

1. Ariel 

2. Belle

3. Rapunzel


----------



## VintageDisneyGirl

Ariel, Rapunzel and Cinderella


----------



## court9008

My top 3 favorites:
3. Cinderella-Her kindness, determination, and love for animals has always won me over. 

2. Belle- I can relate to her being a bookworm and loved that she wouldn't back down from Beast.

1. Jasmine- I think she can get a bad rep for being perceived as "bratty", but she's really just an independent person that doesn't take crap.


----------



## Miss Ariel

Ariel Ariel Ariel.

lol

I like them all. But hey always gonna be Ariel 


x


----------



## Dot2Vegas

Ariel
Rapunzel
Belle


----------



## PrincessIndia

Aurora Aurora Aurora

and did I MENTION..... Aurora 

then cinders, then snow then jaz

Don't like Merida as a princess but like her  as a character but love all the others- rapunzel is the best from the modern 3 through  
Tangled is hilarious!


----------



## Carstairs38

Like others, Belle.  I'm a book worm, so I loved her from the opening song.  But I also like how she stood up to Beast but yet saw beyond his exterior and early actions.


----------



## Heather Dapple

Belle is smart and independent. She is not afraid to be different. She is an unabashed bookworm. Belle also does not wear her heart on her sleeve. She rejects Gaston, considered the best catch in town. She also does not immediately fall in love with the Beast. She eventually develops feelings for him as she gets to know him as a person, and is even able to overlook the Beast's ghastly appearance.

 Mulan is intelligent, brave and unwilling to accept unfair rules that are trust upon her. She only defies her father to save his life. She risks her own life to pose as a man in the Chinese army. Further, she fights bravely in battle, saving her comrades on numerous occasions.

I like Belle and Mulan!


----------



## ThereAndBackAgain

Rapunzel and Cinderella.


----------



## ElbertVictor1

Cinderella and Belle.....


----------



## Lucrezia

I love all the Disney princesses, so this is tough... right now, I'm going through a real "Rapunzel phase" (LOL), but I've also always been really fond of Aurora (even though I've never seen _Sleeping Beauty_), and she was my favorite before _Tangled_ came out. Probably because I look a lot like her and children tend to always lean toward the princess or character that looks like them.  But I also like Jasmine, Belle, Mulan... My least favorites would probably be Tiana (I hated her movie), Merida (I like Merida, but again, wasn't a big fan of her movie), and Snow White (just didn't like her as a kid). But the rest I love.


----------



## DJWMom

Belle, Ariel and Merida are tied for my favourite


----------



## Dannas

Belle, Aurora and Ariel

A brunette, a blond and a redhead


----------



## Feet9800

ARIEL <3

Belle and Rapunzel tied for second


----------



## cobright

Rapunzel and Merida tied for 1st.


----------



## Lady Elle

when I was 5, Cinderella, it was my favorite movie!

when I was 6-13, Aurora, PINK! Her story was also very cool and I loved the song once upon a dream

now, Belle, I love the movie and all the songs, she also looks like me!


----------



## obolive

Well, if Mulan counts as a princess then it's Mulan. If Mulan doesn't count the ill go with Princess Aurora. Either way I adore both of them!


----------



## BakLovesLolicon2232

SOFIA FTW  i absolutly ADORE her <3 My Second favorite would be Merida  and 3rd.... hmmmmm..... ill have to think about that one


----------



## keiraliz

Ariel! My sister and I have always loved Ariel, especially because we have red hair. Some of my favorite Disney memories come from Ariel.  Belle is a close second for me because I'm a bookworm (and dang it, I want that library!). I love all the princesses for different reasons, so it's hard to rank them. But Ariel was my absolute favorite when I was a little girl, and she still is today.


----------



## tba

I was only peripherally aware of princesses until I had a princess loving daughter. I've since been thoroughly educated. Her favorite really is ALL of them. Seeing characters and their stories through the delight in her 4-yr-old princess loving eyes has given me a different perspective of all things princessy. My favorites are Belle & Rupunzel.


----------



## robbyandcarla

I love them all it changes daily but today ill say tiana


----------



## maxciriloy

All are my favourite...............
But best one is Ariel and Rapunzel


----------



## themilesfamily

I'm posting on behalf of my daughter.  Her favorite princess is Ariel.


----------



## faylynn24

pocahontas and jasmin


----------



## BudgieMama

Belle... Brunette bookworm FTW


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

i love mulan and pocohantas but i relate the best to rapunzel.


----------



## KeepOnBelieving

This is a tough one. They're all unique in their own way that makes me adore them all! My top three are Cinderella (my favorite as a little girl), Belle (even though she's overrated IMHO) and Rapunzel. I relate to Rapunzel the most out of all the Disney Princesses.


----------



## JonathanWills1

My most favorite princess is Belle...


----------



## soler

AngieMouse86 said:


> Belle is my overall favorite because she reminds me of myself (bookworm, brunette, strong-willed)



Same here, I've always loved Belle, but I also love Ariel and Jasmine.


----------



## Gamegrl1

The OP brought up an interesting point re: who is a princess and who isn't.  So I Googled and Wikipedia says this in regards to the Disney Princess line:

"The eleven current members of the franchise are Snow White, Cinderella, Aurora, Ariel, Belle, Jasmine, Pocahontas, Mulan, Tiana, Rapunzel and Merida."

So yes, Pocahontas and Mulan are in there, I guess.  It showed a pic with all 11 of them lined up.

My favorite is probably Belle, for the same reasons as a lot of others on here - I admire her thirst for learning and that she loves to read (me too!), she takes good care of her dad and is kind and gentle.

I also admire Cinderella because she was so classy...despite hard circumstances and being ill-treated, she treated the "steps" kindly and had a positive attitude.

There's a lot of good to say about several others too...I love Rapunzel's enthusiasm and the fact that she's always busy, learning and doing hobbies.  Tiana has a great work ethic and loved her family.  Mulan is brave, Snow White is sweet and gentle, Merida loved her family too, was accomplished and strong.  I don't think much of Aurora or Ariel, sorry.  Aurora didn't seem to have much personality and Ariel is a disobedient brat who caused a whole lot of trouble.  Didn't see "LM2"...maybe she grew out of it?


----------



## princesserinrose

Belle & merida


----------



## Lawgos26

Rapunzel!


----------



## IngridDisney

Belle and Rapunzel.


----------



## pamtaro

Jasmine and Merida.


----------



## GoldMan

Mish004 said:


> Belle seems to be a popular answer, it's mine as well!



Me as well. I love the pearls she wears at the end! 






(Will be getting myself some of those from http://www.mesenso.com/) She also has the most _cajones._ (And I honestly think she could have taken the wolves that chased her father.)


----------



## LottieDot

My favorite is Belle.


----------



## valleygirl1992

Mine is Rapunzel


----------



## bswift

Belle, always has been and always will be!


----------



## lilkimmyk

I loved Aurora when I was young, she is what I always imagined a princess to be.  Now I also love Rapunzel, she is witty and funny.


----------



## Wild One

Belle is my Favorite. I need to find my Beast.


----------



## elvinhughes

I love all the Disney princess..


----------



## Irish Piglet

Got to Love them All.


----------



## IngridDisney

kilvi said:


> Belle of course !



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i23zLgQvug


----------



## AnnaL

I have always loved Cinderella!


----------



## disneyisawesome07

Aurora and Pocahontas


----------



## coloredimage

when I was little I was obsessed with Pocahontas.  

Visually I'm very drawn to Aurora; I just love the way she's drawn but I adore Tiana too!


----------



## Melany502

Hmm I like a lot of them! Merida, Cinderella, Rapunzel and Anna.


----------



## disneyisawesome07

coloredimage said:


> when I was little I was obsessed with Pocahontas.
> 
> Visually I'm very drawn to Aurora; I just love the way she's drawn but I adore Tiana too!



I'm visually drawn to Aurora too. I love her dress in the ending scene of Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## keys2kingdom

Panda as Aurora

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuB8aSCuztg


----------



## Catsncats

I have a few favorites 

I love Ariel, Tiana, Belle, Rapunzel, Pocahontas, and Mulan... in no particular order  I just really like their characters (while ignoring any sequels haha)


----------



## lilmissy7789

Tiana from Princess & the Frog is DEFINITELY my all time favorite princess!!


----------



## Arendelle

Anna, with Jasmine being a close second!


----------



## DisneyDreaming14

Ariel. Definitely Ariel. I've always loved the Little Mermaid…


----------



## disneycrazi

lilmissy7789 said:


> Tiana from Princess & the Frog is DEFINITELY my all time favorite princess!!



Yes yes meeeee tooooooo


----------



## CraftyMommy

My favorite is Belle.  I named my daughter Isabelle after her.


----------



## HeyKoolaid

Mermaid off the port bow!   Ariel every time. Though Belle rocks, too. Oh heck, they all rock.


----------



## mermaid79

Belle.  Love her dress and the color and the movie is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## disneyhousewife

Ariel and Jasmine were my childhood favorites. Tiana and Rapunzel  are my adulthood favorites. And Pocahontas, of course, because I live in Virginia!


----------



## CarlyJo

My favorite has always been Belle(my dog is named after her ) but she is also my mom's favorite so that may have influenced me a little! I love Belle because she loves to read and isn't afraid to stand up for herself. Two qualities I tried to take and make my own!
Now that I am an adult I still love Belle best but I really like Rapunzel, Merida and Elsa(I know she is the Queen but still). Those are mainly because I want my daughter to look to strong women plus their movies are awesome!


----------



## mermaid79

CarlyJo said:


> My favorite has always been Belle(my dog is named after her ) but she is also my mom's favorite so that may have influenced me a little! I love Belle because she loves to read and isn't afraid to stand up for herself. Two qualities I tried to take and make my own!
> Now that I am an adult I still love Belle best but I really like Rapunzel, Merida and Elsa(I know she is the Queen but still). Those are mainly because I want my daughter to look to strong women plus their movies are awesome!



Yes the fact that Belle stands up for herself is great. I love that in a character.


----------



## rewilliams

I have always been a Cinderella girl...I have just about every Cinderella themed movie, I have a small collection of figurines/dolls and a ton of tee shirts.  it was the magic of "true love" and the Happily Ever After that got me.  As an adult I still love Cinderella but my daughter's obsession with Frozen has been leaning me towards Anna and Elsa (thought technically a queen).


----------



## Disneylover99

Aurora is my favourite. I think Sleeping Beauty was the first Fairytale I owned. I remember listening to the book on tape over and over many years ago.


----------



## Julian42

"Rapunzel, Rapunzel, let down your hair, so that I may climb the golden stair!" 

Rapunzel is beyond doubt my favorite Disney princess. She is smart, talented, rebellious, sweet, kind and everything else. She has a heart of gold, which is evident when her hair has been cut and Gothel is about to die and she reaches out to Gothel as she falls to her doom. She then saves Eugene too. And once she is united with her family, she is the best princess the kingdom has ever seen!


----------



## Wonderlands

Belle has been and will always be my favorite.


----------



## MinnieMermaid85

Childhood favorite: Ariel - still love her! 
Personality: Belle - always connected with her since I love reading.


----------



## Heinz Doofenshmirtz

Ariel has been my number one favorite Disney Princess ever since I was a kid. Aurora is my second favorite.


----------



## FMAfan

I can't really pin point why, but Pocahontas and Mulan have been my favorites ever since I was little. For some reason, I just never really loved the other princesses like I did these two. Although, after having seen Frozen, I really do love Anna and Elsa.


----------



## frozenchick

If Else counts as a princess, then she's up there on the list.  If, however, we're really getting technical, I would have to say Ariel right now.


----------



## Stigsmom

Loved Snow White as a kid, had Disney wallpaper featuring her and had her movie posters plastered everywhere from the 80's re-release in theaters. Even thought my next-door neighbor was actually Snow White incognito LOL.

As an adult I favor Tiana or Anna now... more extroverted.


----------



## percywinchester

I can't pick one, but if I had to pick the top: Rapunzel, Mulan, Belle, and Aurora. Probably in that order, LOL.


----------



## Devostator

of course Belle
Belle's name means beauty, but she often stands out in town because she loves to read.  She believes there is good in everyone, even the Beast.


----------



## arieltriton

My favorite princess has been Ariel ever since I was a little kid.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

If we're going by what princess I identify with, then definitely Anna, she's basically me. Like, exactly. Nah, she IS me. I don't really look much like her (except for the eyes, but my hair's different), but just personality wise we may as well be the same person. 
But my favorite is probably Belle because she doesn't fall in love at first sight, but loves the Beast because of who he is not what he looks like, and I think that's important. 
And then if we're going by childhood favorite, definitely Jasmine, I was obsessed with that movie when I was younger. 
But I do just love them allllll!


----------



## DVC Lindsay

I've got an ongoing supply of shiny Ariel pencils on my desk right now, so I suppose you all can guess my answer


----------



## jml223

Cinderella for sure.


----------



## marycosplay

Frozen Elsa, of course


----------



## sjs0509

I would definitely have to say Belle! I've always been able to relate to her the most.


----------



## Mellabella

Aurora


----------



## ardent2

I like Belle


----------



## ailee

Tangled


----------



## ailee

and from Frozen - Elsa


----------



## ailee

It's not "princes" but I love Pocahontas


----------



## lovebbbbbbbb

ailee said:


> It's not "princes" but I love Pocahontas


wlsa


----------



## lovebbbbbbbb

lovebbbbbbbb said:


> wlsa


i ment Elsa from frozen


----------



## hnorthrop09

Mulan is my favorite Disney Princess. (Although, tecnically not a princess herself). I admired the way she took on an army! She did things most guys couldn't do! She is one of few Disney princesses that put up a fight!


----------

